# Looking for interest in possible Central/East Central Illinois Chapter



## cozee (May 3, 2019)

Anyone out there in the Central/East Central Illinois region interested in getting an IAP chapter together? I know there are woodturning clubs in various areas but nothing solely related to pen turning.


----------



## mboes (May 4, 2019)

Me! Happy to help in any way.


----------

